# Adverts with erotica when mature filter is on?



## Deadthemoo (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, sorry if I sound butthurt or anything, but I've just had to have a pretty boring conversation with my parent because I had a combo of foot+tentacle porn and 'EROTIC FERAL' in bold letters pop up on my screen...

Isn't there any way the FA staff could filter adverts that suggest pornography along with the art? I have my filter off because I don't want to see it, and that means in the adverts too.

I'm sure I can't be the only one who thinks this is a good idea?

Feel free to flame me Â¬.Â¬


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2010)

I thought it already did that.

Could've been worse. Might've been a troll posting dog porn without the mature tag or something.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Sep 12, 2010)

It used to, but not anymore it seems :S
And indeed...


----------



## Atona (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry that happened. It's definitely something that should be considered; some may have the mature filter on if they're browsing in a public area as well, and that's certainly NSFW. Until that happens, if you use firefox, a useful addon is called "Adblock Plus," it's on the main sites addon list. With that, you can right-click, and make any static image or GIF disappear and never pop up again.
(Which is only a temporary solution, of course. Not telling you to go get something to block it and deal with it)


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 12, 2010)

Firefox?
Download Adblock. Right-click and block the ads.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright, I've adblocked it. Good idea, guys.

Hopefully FA will sort something out about it though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 14, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Firefox?
> Download Adblock. Right-click and block the ads.



At least give us the chance to look into and correct the problem before suggesting people block the ads just as a way to deal with it. The ads are one of the primary ways FA can stay online and be free. Removing that...

EDIT: Resolved the flags for three ads, fixing the issue.


----------



## Deadthemoo (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Dragoneer. I'll unblock when its done, I do use them sometimes xD


----------



## Twink (Sep 14, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> The ads are one of the primary ways FA can stay online and be free. Removing that...


 
i'll click on ads on sites that i like periodically just to help them out


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 15, 2010)

maybe make a habit of clicking an add or two a day "hey I'm helping to pay for FA" or even get a script that clicks on an ad every once in a while, or when a page loads

/stupid suggestion


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 15, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> maybe make a habit of clicking an add or two a day "hey I'm helping to pay for FA" or even get a script that clicks on an ad every once in a while, or when a page loads
> 
> /stupid suggestion


It won't happen again. I'll make sure of that.


----------



## Firehazard (Sep 18, 2010)

Twink said:


> i'll click on ads on sites that i like periodically just to help them out


 


CrazyLee said:


> maybe make a habit of clicking an add or two a day "hey I'm helping to pay for FA" or even get a script that clicks on an ad every once in a while, or when a page loads


 
FA's ads aren't pay-per click or pay-per-view; they're sold at a flat monthly rate. I think they tried pay-per-click ads very briefly, and quit because it almost immediately led to click fraud (scripts that fake clicks, like CrazyLee is suggesting... seriously, shame on you suggesting we rip off their ad clients). The only thing we as ad viewers can do on this front is buy their products, encouraging them to keep buying ads because it's getting them more business.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 18, 2010)

I dont have ADs anymore, with the new site so, sux for you? But Really, that conversation sounds horrible


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 19, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> FA's ads aren't pay-per click or pay-per-view; they're sold at a flat monthly rate. I think they tried pay-per-click ads very briefly, and quit because it almost immediately led to click fraud (scripts that fake clicks, like CrazyLee is suggesting... seriously, shame on you suggesting we rip off their ad clients). The only thing we as ad viewers can do on this front is buy their products, encouraging them to keep buying ads because it's getting them more business.


 No, I never wanted to do pay-per-click. For the kind of ads FA offers it wouldn't benefit the community. Since all our ads are by the community, for the community, doing pay-per-click wouldn't make sense for people with limited budgets at all.

People seem to forget that the as are *all* community ads. The community keeps the site afloat, and blocking the ads is only blocking members of the community.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 19, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> No, I never wanted to do pay-per-click. For the kind of ads FA offers it wouldn't benefit the community. Since all our ads are by the community, for the community, doing pay-per-click wouldn't make sense for people with limited budgets at all.
> 
> People seem to forget that the as are *all* community ads. The community keeps the site afloat, and blocking the ads is only blocking members of the community.


 
Which is why I was very specific about unblocking FA's ads when I installed Adblock Plus.


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't really have many porn ads, I think I've had like one or two but they were more or less an artist's portfolio and there were some porn pictures. 

I just hit f5 and two new ads come up.


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

I, too, am having a few of these ads come up.
Especially the FERAL EROTIC one with a super realistic cut-off image...er...drawing of a dog.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you see any cocks?

Seriously. I don't understand what's so offensive about -knowing- mature art is around, if only for the fact you notice "ads" from time to time.
But then you might as well bitch there's a strip club on the corner.

No, sometimes I'm not happy that sex sells. If there's a fucking inflation babyfur ad being waved right into my face, I _will _be pissed, and I _do _concede the whole "well just don't look at it" thing doesn't apply here.
But then it could be a lot worse. I think the only problem right now is that we're seeing the word "adult" from time to time.


Edit: Scroll down and check out my other post. While I still think seeing mildly suggestive ads shouldn't be a reason to baww, blocks in this particular situation do seem a valid idea.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

I really dislike the ad that mentions feral erotica. 

But whatever, it's one of many ads.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2010)

This does bring up the question of how many times has this happened to fa users?
Mother: "Son, is this that furry thing you've been talking about?"
*click*
*click*
mother: "Oh so it's like cartoons"
*clicks*
*porn on screen*
:V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Actually, do any of the porn ads even show nipples/cock? Maybe I'm just not paying attention but I've never seen one that's beyond "suggestive".


----------



## feroaxes (Sep 21, 2010)

Suggestive is still mature.  Even if no nipple, vulva, or penis is shown, they still don't allow a striptease on children's television. It's still not general audience safe.

And I know there is the argument of "suggestive material is not required to be marked as "mature" in the filter".

That is very true, but you can choose whether or not to open suggestive, but not "mature" material in galleries.

You can't choose to not have suggestive ads at the top of your screen.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh right. I forgot another point here.


Dragoneer, you say the ads are displayed to generate revenue for FA. However, do you even know how ads work?
No, they're not shiny pictures that people pay you to display on your website. Ads are actually supposed to convince people to buy a certain product, and the profit made from an ad is generally greater than the price the client is willing to pay to have his shit displayed in a specific location.
Now, what's great with the furry fandom is that it's pretty small and we have the possibility to negotiate with furry "businesses" (ugh) and artists for specific ad placement. Which means this is something we can actually bring up and discuss with the advertisers, should the need arise.

My question is, do you think any of the people who have a filter on are going to _click _these ads? If someone is offended by the thought of free porn, are they going to _pay _to view some?
And what about those who are under 18 or are age-blocked? Are you simply saying we should incite them to engage in commerce of a sexual nature, while underage? Doesn't that feel not only unethical, but against local jurisdiction of our server hosts?


Next time you claim we're making "profits" from enforcing mature ads on all users, think again.


----------



## Firehazard (Sep 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Dragoneer... My question is, do you think any of the people who have a filter on are going to _click _these ads? If someone is offended by the thought of free porn, are they going to _pay _to view some?
> And what about those who are under 18 or are age-blocked? Are you simply saying we should incite them to engage in commerce of a sexual nature, while underage? Doesn't that feel not only unethical, but against local jurisdiction of our server hosts?
> 
> Next time you claim we're making "profits" from enforcing mature ads on all users, think again.


Wow, are you posting from some alternate universe where Dragoneer's response to this thread was to say "Suck it; ads are how we make money so I'm not fixing this" instead of "There, I fixed it; sorry 'bout that, folks"? Or am I the one in the alternate universe?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 23, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Wow, are you posting from some alternate universe where Dragoneer's response to this thread was to say "Suck it; ads are how we make money so I'm not fixing this" instead of "There, I fixed it; sorry 'bout that, folks"? Or am I the one in the alternate universe?


Sadly, sort of the typical response we get no matter what we do. I must have missed the memo where FA was a front for Dr. Evil's Evil Empire.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 23, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Wow, are you posting from some alternate universe where Dragoneer's response to this thread was to say "Suck it; ads are how we make money so I'm not fixing this" instead of "There, I fixed it; sorry 'bout that, folks"? Or am I the one in the alternate universe?


 


Dragoneer said:


> Sadly, sort of the typical response we get no matter what we do. I must have missed the memo where FA was a front for Dr. Evil's Evil Empire.


 While I might have been accusative in my post, I do believe I have brought up a valid point. If you do plan to counter it (and I'm addressing this mainly to Firehazard), I'd appreciate greatly if you simply brought up any argument worthy of being heard, instead of simply calling me "mean" and derailing the topic in a dickish way.


Edit: Wait, what the _hell_.
I must've missed the post where he mentioned it had been fixed. Sorry about that guys, my mistake.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 24, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Edit: Wait, what the _hell_.
> I must've missed the post where he mentioned it had been fixed. Sorry about that guys, my mistake.


 No worries at all. =3


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Sadly, sort of the typical response we get no matter what we do. I must have missed the memo where FA was a front for Dr. Evil's Evil Empire.


 
That depends, do you guys have a volcano fortress?


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 28, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaat?
A furry on SL thats not into yiff!?
What else do you do on SL?? O___o;;
*Remembers it being a very dull game if you're not into cyber-sex*
Just teasing, of course 


They really need to filter the ads along with your filter settings.
If you don't want to see the porn, you shouldn't be forced to.
Especially if the reason your filter is on because your parents/siblings/co-workers are looking over your shoulder XD


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 28, 2010)

Toxic.Vixen said:


> Waaaaaaaaat?
> They really need to filter the ads along with your filter settings.
> If you don't want to see the porn, you shouldn't be forced to.


 They are. Mature ads are tied into your mature settings.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 28, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> They are. Mature ads are tied into your mature settings.


 
Oh :3 
Good to know


----------



## Zetikla (Oct 16, 2010)

The ads doesn't bother me much as long as there is a lot of nice pictures


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 18, 2010)

I have Ad Block Plus installed in Firefox, but it doesn't block FA ads. However, I don't mind as I actually click on the ads from time to time unlike other sites. The ads actually draw me in without being annoying and they are sometimes relevant to my interests.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 19, 2010)

in the future I might actually purchase adspace on FA, so I can get more fursuit commish's .... I'm really diggin' artslave's advert.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 20, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> My question is, do you think any of the people who have a filter on are going to _click _these ads?


 
It's already been said in this thread that FA's ads are not pay per click. Try reading next time.


----------



## yak (Oct 21, 2010)

FA's ads are tied to your filter settings.
If you ever see a mature ad displaying while you're logged out, with the filter on or browsing sfw.furaffinity.net - then the problem is with how the AD was cataloged on OpenX, the ad management software that we use. It's a user error.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Oct 24, 2010)

yak said:


> FA's ads are tied to your filter settings.
> If you ever see a mature ad displaying while you're logged out, with the filter on or browsing sfw.furaffinity.net - then the problem is with how the AD was cataloged on OpenX, the ad management software that we use. It's a user error.


 
How come i'm still able to see that one advertisement with the word "...erotica?" in bold green letters with a dog on it?
Maybe that one should be fixed. >>


----------

